# A good time for a reminder.



## squatting dog (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 24, 2020)

I can't explain it, but I can never see images like this or watch a war movie without misting-up.  It's very painful for me.  Perhaps it is because of having reviewed old photo albums from my relatives, and having them repeatedly say at each new face, "He died in the war."


----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2020)

*God Bless all our people who give their all to protect us everyday and even lose their lives for us*.


----------



## applecruncher (May 25, 2020)




----------

